# FL resorts with zero entry pools.



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm trying to compile a list of FL resorts with zero entry pools.
My Mom can't get into the regular pools anymore so want to find some summer options with walk in pools.

So far the ones I know about are:

Ocean Pointe Marriott.
Disney kidani
Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Hyatt Beach House

Any help appreciated.  
Thanks.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 11, 2015)

- The main pool at HGVC Parc Soleil is huge and has a very large zero-entry section.
- The secondary pool at HGVC at Tuscany Village (aka I-Drive) is a smaller pool, but is zero-entry.

Kurt


----------



## elaine (Dec 11, 2015)

disney AKL jambo, Saratoga springs, marriott harbour lake, grand vista, OLCC, some pools @ Vistana.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

Tropic Shores Resort in Dayton Beach Shores has chair lifts to put people into and out of the pool and hot tub.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> - The main pool at HGVC Parc Soleil is huge and has a very large zero-entry section.
> - The secondary pool at HGVC at Tuscany Village (aka I-Drive) is a smaller pool, but is zero-entry.
> 
> Kurt



Oh duh.  
I've stayed at both of these and forgot.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Tropic Shores Resort in Dayton Beach Shores has chair lifts to put people into and out of the pool and hot tub.



I've seen the chair lifts at alot of resorts but Mom is too proud to use it.  :annoyed:


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

elaine said:


> disney AKL jambo, Saratoga springs, marriott harbour lake, grand vista, OLCC, some pools @ Vistana.



SSR must be after the remodel then cause this is my DVC home resort and I don't remember it.  Thanks.  

And Grande Vista is one of my favorites too.  

Thanks for the Vistana.  
I've stayed many times but it's always been too cold so haven't checked out the pools but I love this resort too.


----------



## Seaport104 (Dec 11, 2015)

Marriott Lakeshore Reserve


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 11, 2015)

chriskre said:


> I'm trying to compile a list of FL resorts with zero entry pools.
> My Mom can't get into the regular pools anymore so want to find some summer options with walk in pools.
> 
> So far the ones I know about are:
> ...







It would be nice to know the year of construction where these zero entry pools are located.   I think it's safe to assume that zero entry pools started to show up around 2000 or so in an effort to satisfy the Disability Act.   Zero entry pools allow resorts to operate without having those mechanical lifts (which may or may not be dependable).

I know the zero entry pool at Ocean Pointe was constructed in 2005.





.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

Any other beach resorts?


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It would be nice to know the year of construction where these zero entry pools are located.   I think it's safe to assume that zero entry pools started to show up around 2000 or so in an effort to satisfy the Disability Act.   Zero entry pools allow resorts to operate without having those mechanical lifts (which may or may not be dependable).
> 
> I know the zero entry pool at Ocean Pointe was constructed in 2005.
> 
> ...



That makes sense and is probably why it's mostly in Orlando and very few on the beach.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 11, 2015)

One of the many pools at Vacation Village at Parkway in Kissimmee has a zero entry. I believe its the pool between bldgs. 16 & 17.

~Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2015)

South Seas Club/South Seas Resort on Captiva Island has a zero entry pool among other pools on the property.  Some units are beachfront and others are a short walk to the beach. There is also a free Trolley system that will transport one to different locations on the resort property.





Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 11, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Any other beach resorts?



I think all of them have zero-entry.  It's called the ocean. 

(ducking now...)


----------



## elaine (Dec 11, 2015)

main pool at saratoga springs has been zero entry since at least 2007.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

moonstone said:


> One of the many pools at Vacation Village at Parkway in Kissimmee has a zero entry. I believe its the pool between bldgs. 16 & 17.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Diane




Thanks.  
I actually own here and have never stayed. 
Now I have a reason to visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am at mystic dunes, the pool near my unit is zero entry but i dont know if all the pools are


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> South Seas Club/South Seas Resort on Captiva Island has a zero entry pool among other pools on the property.  Some units are beachfront and others are a short walk to the beach. There is also a free Trolley system that will transport one to different locations on the resort property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh good to know. 
I own HGVC so isn't this one of the affiliates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> I think all of them have zero-entry.  It's called the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> (ducking now...)




Such a comedian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dori (Dec 11, 2015)

Summer Bay has a zero entry pool.

Dori


----------



## chriskre (Dec 21, 2015)

Dori said:


> Summer Bay has a zero entry pool.
> 
> Dori



Thanks.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 21, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Tropic Shores Resort in Dayton Beach Shores has chair lifts to put people into and out of the pool and hot tub.



Florida law requires that of all major hotels and resorts now.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 23, 2015)

*RP*

Regal Palms Resort!  Club has been updated.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 23, 2015)

RuralEngineer said:


> Regal Palms Resort!  Club has been updated.



Are they all two story townhouses?  
And if so are any of the bedrooms and baths downstairs?


----------



## paluamalia (Dec 26, 2015)

The pool closest to the Bella building at the Sheraton Vistana Villages has a zero entry pool. This may be a repeat of an earlier post, but it's Villages, not Vistana Resort that I'm referencing


----------



## chriskre (Dec 26, 2015)

paluamalia said:


> The pool closest to the Bella building at the Sheraton Vistana Villages has a zero entry pool. This may be a repeat of an earlier post, but it's Villages, not Vistana Resort that I'm referencing



Thanks for clarifying that.
Since RCI has gone to the 1 in 4 with Starwood this is good to know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 26, 2015)

Oceana Palms has a zero entry pool. I do think all new resorts in Florida have them.


----------



## spirits (Dec 26, 2015)

*Floating steps*

My community league swimming pool is a regular pool with steps built into the sides....quite difficult for older people to maneuver. 
My aquasize class has quite a few older women who are staying active....
Just before our class they bring out these floating stairs made of plastic...they are large and have good railings. They just float on the water and are attached to the regular railings.  It makes getting in an out a breeze...I use it all the time.....and they can be put away when the class is over.  They are not inflatable but made of hard plastic.  I do not think they are expensive and can certainly be kept up all the time at resorts.....just saying...they are cheap and practical....and as we age...all we have to do is ask.


----------



## Paumavista (Dec 30, 2015)

*Ocean Watch*

The kiddie area at Marriott's Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach at the back pool is zero entry and leads right into the main pool area.

Not a time share but Reunion Resort Hammock Beach on the Palm Coast of Florida has a sandy pool area that is zero entry (beautiful resort).  
And
Reunion Resort in Orlando also has zero entry at the water park.


----------



## Inhislove (Mar 15, 2016)

*Silver Lake Resort- near Animal Kingdom*

The pool nearest Disney property is zero entry.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 16, 2016)

Hyatt Coconut Plantation, Bonita Springs Florida.
Emerald Grande at Harborwalk Village, Destin Florida


----------

